# meditation



## ken Sass (Jan 22, 2013)

anybody meditate? why and what type? results? i am thinking about it to help with blood pressure already doing most of the other things.


----------



## PFM (Jan 22, 2013)

I perform a variation of meditation called stewing, PFM is always stewing over something. Now quit being gay with this meditating for gawds sake.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 23, 2013)

PFM said:


> I perform a variation of meditation called stewing, PFM is always stewing over something. Now quit being gay with this meditating for gawds sake.


i don't think stewing will help=)) that's how i got thos way,,, more or less


----------



## g0re (Jan 23, 2013)

PFM said:


> I perform a variation of meditation called stewing, PFM is always stewing over something. Now quit being gay with this meditating for gawds sake.



I tend to like to marinate over something.  Marination.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2013)

Ken read a book called minding the body mending the mind. Thank me later.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ken read a book called minding the body mending the mind. Thank me later.


amazon has it in kindle, will probably pick it up tommorrow. thanks


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 23, 2013)

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Feeling better already.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2013)

I've tried it but never felt like I reaped any benefits. Those around me with experience then would say "profound" things like "You're not supposed to approach meditation with a goal-seeking attitude". And I of course then would respond with trite quips like "Well why the hell would I do it then?"   Vicious cycle would ensue and instead of meditating I'd be off to the gym which I still find to be very therapeutic.

Gymeditation, FTW.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 23, 2013)

Penitration .... that's the key..... cleaning out the old pipes..... pounding the pink rose..... laying pipe, serving up the love salami.... passing out the love kilbassa .... plowing the fertile fold..... sliping the one eyed viper in to the love tunnel.... tickling the man in the boat... poking the bearded clam..... 

Penitration...... yea.... that's the stress reliever.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 23, 2013)

^^^^this^^^^


----------



## PFM (Jan 23, 2013)

ken said:


> amazon has it in kindle, will probably pick it up tommorrow. thanks



PFM has been known to nail a few Amazons, kindle them afterwards.............not so much.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 23, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Penitration .... that's the key..... cleaning out the old pipes..... pounding the pink rose..... laying pipe, serving up the love salami.... passing out the love kilbassa .... plowing the fertile fold..... sliping the one eyed viper in to the love tunnel.... tickling the man in the boat... poking the bearded clam.....
> 
> Penitration...... yea.... that's the stress reliever.
> 
> ...



Bearded (or un-bearded) axe wound


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok even though meditation "sounds" gay I just started to try it a few months ago for anxiety.  There are apps on iphone that I use.  It does work but you have to be persistent with it.  Your mind will wander but you just have to refocus and keep doing the breathing exercises.  I wish I didn't have anxiety but I do and this has been helping to a certain extent.  Give it a shot!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2013)

I happened to catch ken in the act


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 23, 2013)

you may all kiss my calm ass lol. i know it's possible to control your blood pressure by relaxation, i don't want to go on meds for it nor do i want her to yank my trt away


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 23, 2013)

ken said:


> you may all kiss my calm ass lol. i know it's possible to control your blood pressure by relaxation, i don't want to go on meds for it nor do i want her to yank my trt away



Yank your trt??? WTF???? You should have said this was serious.....  okay, yes, I actually did use meditation once upon a time. This is a great place to start if you are interested: Click Here

The mind is without a doubt more powerful than any other tool at your disposal. Nothing in this world is more powerful than the human mind focused like a laser. 

And for you nay-sayers: Click Here

Letting go with gratitude,
Vettemmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 23, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Yank your trt??? WTF???? You should have said this was serious.....  okay, yes, I actually did use meditation once upon a time. This is a great place to start if you are interested: Click Here
> 
> The mind is without a doubt more powerful than any other tool at your disposal. Nothing in this world is more powerful than the human mind focused like a laser.
> 
> ...


no worries vet


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2013)

ken said:


> you may all kiss my calm ass lol. i know it's possible to control your blood pressure by relaxation, i don't want to go on meds for it nor do i want her to yank my trt away



Def no disrespect to meditators. My objection was with the bloody pretentiousness with which they seem to approach the deed (and am certain not all are this way, t'was just my exposure to it). If it works for you, do it. No honor lost in my eyes.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 24, 2013)

I meditate somewhat, I don't get down on the floor in those positions though. It helps relieve stress, helps keep you from feeling run down too.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Deidre (Feb 17, 2014)

lol, well, sex is probably the 'best' stress reliever. (good sex, that is)

But, meditation is good, too. I sometimes do more yoga with it, a relaxation type of yoga. It does help. Deep cleansing breaths, and just sitting in silence for like 20 minutes, can really do your mind and body a lot of good.


----------



## abrickhouse74 (Nov 2, 2014)

been meditating for close to a year, was part of my 2014 new years resolution. sounds silly but I started with the deepak chopra 21 day meditation challenge. if you stick with it you will notice subtle changes in the way you think. you will be less impulsive and it will allow you to focus on the thoughts you need and want to focus on not just the ones that are screaming the loudest in your mind


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2014)

Ken have you been doing this or read the book I recommended?


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 3, 2014)

wow this tread is back from the dead lol. i try to meditate and all i keep hearing is heals down clench butt shoulder blades together everything tight rip the bar apart. i must do 100 mental single's before i go to sleep


----------

